# network not starting at boot

## Majed17

Peace,

i have net.enp2s0 added to boot at default but on boot netmount tries to start the network with an error:

```
error: cannot start netmount as net.ens32 would not start
```

net.ens32 was the name of the network card when i was booting with live cd. now it is enp2s0 and it works when i manually start it from 

```
/etc/init.d/net.enp2s0 start
```

how to remove the old name from netmount?

----------

## freebird2

Hello man, try opening this file with vi or nano, 

/etc/conf.d/net and check if the line:

config_youreth="" is correct, youreth must be the one you see when you ifconfig -a

This probably will sove the problem

see yaaa

----------

## Majed17

you are proposing something too stupid.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Majed17,

How are you trying to start your network?

Did you make a  net.ens32 symlink in /etc/init.d, if so remove it.

Something on your system thinks you should have an ens32 interface.

netmount requires networking to be started. By default, thats all network interfaces.

Something somewhere thinks you still have a ens32 interface.

It might be your net file as freebird2 said.  It might be a symlink in /etc/init.d.  It might be both or neither, depending on how you control your networking.

----------

## freebird2

tks majed !!

----------

## Majed17

if you have read my post carefully you would have seen that i mentioned how i start my network. in the start screen enp2so doesnot try to start instead netmount tries to start the old network name. according to the guidlines you should remove the simlink to the old network, as far i startpaged the problem could be because of udev?

----------

## krinn

 *Majed17 wrote:*   

> if you have read my post carefully you would have seen that i mentioned how i start my network. in the start screen enp2so doesnot try to start instead netmount tries to start the old network name. according to the guidlines you should remove the simlink to the old network, as far i startpaged the problem could be because of udev?

 

According to your thread, you have enp2so but ens32 is (also) trying to start.

That's what i could read from it, and like freebird2 told you, it might be because your settings are set to start ens32.

What you should do is looking at what freebird2 told you to look at, no matter if you feel like a superior genius.

----------

## Majed17

well no thanks and it's stupid to assume that i have not looked. i just don't understand what is netmount. on the other hand if you do not trust then at least verify.

----------

## freebird2

you said:

i have net.enp2s0 added to boot at default but on boot netmount tries to start the network with an error:

Código:	

error: cannot start netmount as net.ens32 would not start

see

net.enp2s0 added to bo....

...error: cannot start netmount as net.ens32 ....

Stop being stupid your self, and fix the error as I said !!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

freebird2, Majed17,

Please stop the personal attacks.

Majed17,

Rule 1 is assume nothing.

Your  *Majed17 wrote:*   

>  I have net.enp2s0 added to boot at default ... 

  Is required information but its incomplete.  It tells how you believe you start enp2s0.  There are other ways too.

I can think of three and they are all incompatible.

netmount runs to mount network file systems as soon as the networking is considered "up".

What "up" means is user definable.

In your case networking is never considered "up", so netmount times out.

----------

## Majed17

free bird is so sure that net.ens32 is added to run boot default but it isn't. should i show some configuration so that all get satisfied? you explained what nemount does but i still am oblivious were are the traces on ens32 left in the system.

----------

## The Doctor

 *Majed17 wrote:*   

> free bird is so sure that net.ens32 is added to run boot default but it isn't.

 Well, no that isn't what he is saying at all, but whatever.

net.ens32 is haunting your system and NeddySeagoon and freebird2 have already said how this is most probably occurring as those are the only two points you would normally modify. This is something you did. The OS won't normally remember hardware on its own.

If you post the result of 

```
ls /etc/init.d/net.* && grep ens32 /etc/conf.d/net
```

 it should clear it up.

----------

## Majed17

here is the result:

```
gentoo etc # ls /etc/init.d/net.* && grep ens32 /etc/conf.d/net

/etc/init.d/net.enp2s0  /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

what esle to check?

----------

## charles17

 *Majed17 wrote:*   

> Peace,
> 
> i have net.enp2s0 added to boot at default but on boot netmount tries to start the network with an error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Do you really need netmount?  If not, deactivate it: *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/netmount stop
> 
> # rc-update del netmount

 

----------

## Majed17

well that worked, and i'll keep you updated if i find the cause.

----------

## khayyam

 *Majed17 wrote:*   

> well that worked, and i'll keep you updated if i find the cause.

 

Majed17 ... 'rc-status default' should show if net.ens32 is in that runlevel, I suspect that its not, but its in the dependency tree cache having been added to the runlevel but not removed before the link was deleted. Anyhow, 'rc-update -u' should clear it from the dependency tree cache (which is probably the reason it's activated when net.* is needed).

best ... khay

----------

## Majed17

7abibi, i bow to you, i am very grateful, although you distrusted me but you got to the true solution.

----------

## freebird2

getting the solution is the easy part, did you understand what happened ?

All you have to do is run rc-status default and check what's added by default to your run level, you must have a sym link to a script in /etc/init.d/ that can be a copy of /etc/init.d/net.lo,  renamed to net.yourcard. After that rc.update add net.yourcard.

----------

## Majed17

yeah i understood what happened, and you still think the old name was in rc-update default.

----------

## freebird2

no I get it, the problem was the netmout, probably with an old configurations information, after you removed worked since you had the right name in rc-update.

----------

## Majed17

thank god

----------

